# 1st ultrasound date?



## AlisonB (Jun 5, 2003)

Dear Peter

Hello there. I hope you can help. What is the earliest you recommend the 1st u/s is carried out to see a heartbeat. I don;t want to go to early and have the worry/wait until another u/s to see a heartbeat - I'm already a fruit loop!

Also do the sound waves in a transvaginal u/s affect the embryo in an adverse way?

Cheers
Ax


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

AlisonB said:


> Dear Peter
> 
> Hello there. I hope you can help. What is the earliest you recommend the 1st u/s is carried out to see a heartbeat. I don;t want to go to early and have the worry/wait until another u/s to see a heartbeat - I'm already a fruit loop!
> 
> ...


----------

